# oil me up?



## murf (Jan 30, 2016)

ok ok, it's obvious i am a newb, but whilst my Primo grill was bein delivered i was wearin everybody on that forum out, this will subside, i promise. now, whadda you Pro's do with the housing/chute, do you spray anything in it or??i was thinkin veggie oil?



as always, thanks in advance


murf


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i havent tried it yet, but there are many posts about using dollar store " pam" and other non stick cooking brands. fluid film , silicone spray etc also seems to be the choice of some.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I just keep it clean and free of rust, I wax mine using turtle Wax....Works for me! I think using a spray on greese like pam only attracts more dirty to cling onto the paint and other moving areas you don't want dirt and grime to build up on. I like to keep my machines clean.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I plan to repaint mine and then put a couple three coats of new finish wax on them


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

It really depends on how much you use your blower.

If you use it *a lot*, none of the sprays hold up for long.

If you use it a little; Pam, generic pam, oil, Fluid Film, WD 40, PB Blaster, wax on, wax off...coat away matey!

My blower is always shooting snow, frost, wet snow, dry snow, dripping water logged snow and all sorts of frozen goodies mixed with a little grit at all times of the day, so I can't keep any coating on that stays put. 

I repaint every few years, but most of the time I'm looking at silver sheet metal in the chute lining and impeller housing :smiley-char060:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sand, paint, blow snow. When needed, repeat. Works great. Sprays are temporary at best and you might want to research lining the impeller and or chute with a plastic.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

murf said:


> ok ok, it's obvious i am a newb, but whilst my Primo grill was bein delivered i was wearin everybody on that forum out, this will subside, i promise. now, whadda you Pro's do with the housing/chute, do you spray anything in it or??i was thinkin veggie oil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You do leave yourself wide open. for some off the wall comebacks. you know.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------

